# Quick buy on Sierras - Closed



## Texatdurango (Nov 12, 2007)

Edit: Nov 24, Looks like everyone got their goodies so we'll call this one history!
Edit: Nov 21,  All kits are on their way via priority mail except for the package going to Canada which is going first class mail.
Edit: Nov 20, Both shipments from Berea and Beartooth Woods arrived, one at 8:30 last night via UPS, I didn't think they worked that late!

All kits are accounted for, individual orders have been packaged and ready to ship.  I found that I can stuff 17 Sierra kits into the flat rate envelope, and that's it! 

Everyone has been contacted either via paypal or email about their orders.  

On Edit: Vendor will be Bereahardwoods and here are the order details.

Group buy of *Sierra pen kits* to meet 100 pen quantity discount pricing.  US shipping only please.  

When quantity is reached, the buy will be closed and the order placed so we can get the kits ASAP. 

Here are the discounted kit prices available:
#1. Gold  - $4.00
#2. Chrome - $4.00
#3. Satin Nickle - $6.30
#4. Satin Gold  - $6.45
#5. Platinum - $7.10
#6. Titanium Gold - $8.40
#7. Black Titanium and Platinum - $8.50
#8. Black Titanium and Gold Titanium - $9.90

Please indicate kit # and quantity below then PM me so I will have your email address.  When I receive the main order, I will send you an email with your total charges which will include the kits, Paypal fees and postage from me to you, (see below for standard charging).

PAYPAL payments ONLY. I will add $0.31 +3.0% to your total (which includes postage) to cover paypal fees I incur. 

SHIPPING: 
Flat rate postage is $4.60. If your order is too large to fit, the flat rate box at $8.95 will be used.

Postal Insurance:
Insurance IS NOT required but advised.  The domestic rates are below. 

$1.65 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.05 ................ $50.01 to $100
$3.45 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.60 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.50 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.40 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.30 ................ $500.01 to $600


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm good for at least 30


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 12, 2007)

By overseas, do you mean no Canadian orders as well?  

If not, I'm in for a few!


----------



## JimBobTucson (Nov 12, 2007)

I will be in on some of the Chromes and Ti's.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 12, 2007)

Need some as well. Mainly Chrome and Black Ti/Ti Gold. Let you know tonight how many, but my guess is it will be about 25-30.


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'll be in for some Black Ti/Ti gold and some chrome


----------



## joeatact (Nov 12, 2007)

I would be in for 20 or so


----------



## jthompson1995 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'd be in for 10-20


----------



## ElMostro (Nov 12, 2007)

I am in for about 25, a mix of all of the above.

Eugene


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 12, 2007)

10 would be good for me.

-Peter-


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 12, 2007)

OK, I edited the main post to show kit numbers and prices so from this post on, *please post the kit # you want and quantity then send me a PM so I'll have your email address*.  DO NOT send a paypal yet, I'll take care of all that when the order arrives.

As an example, here is my order:

Kit #8 - 20 ea.
Kit #1 - 10 ea.
Kit #2 - 10 ea.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 12, 2007)

Here is my order:
#2 (Chrome): 15
#7 (BlkTi/Pt): 5
#8 (BlkTi/TiAu): 15
Rudy


----------



## TowMater (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm in for 5 of each of these, sending PM after this.

#1. Gold - $4.00
#2. Chrome - $4.00


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 12, 2007)

#2 Chrome: 12
#7 Blk Ti/Plat: 5

Thanks


----------



## rhahnfl (Nov 12, 2007)

I'd like to buy:

Kit #1 - 10 ea.
Kit #2 - 5 ea.

Thanks for doing this.

PM on the way.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 12, 2007)

George,
Linda and I will take the following:
Kit #7  Qty 5
Kit #8  Qty 5

Thanks for doing this and when you talk to Ernie tell him he needs to stock the Vistas too!   Sending PM now.

Mike & Linda


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango
> #1. Gold  - $4.00
> #2. Chrome - $4.00
> #5. Platinum - $7.10
> ...


----------



## gwilki (Nov 12, 2007)

Maxwell Smart

In his first post, he says "US shipping only please". We Canucks are out.


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'll take the following please:

#1. QTY - 2
#5. QTY - 2
#7. QTY - 2
#8. QTY - 4

Thanks!  Sending PM now


----------



## airrat (Nov 12, 2007)

#1 Gold - 3
#2 Chrome - 3
#7 Black Titanium and Platinum - 2
#8 Black Titanium and Gold Titanium - 2


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 12, 2007)

I would like
#7 - 15- Black Ti & Platinum

Anthony


----------



## joseph10s (Nov 12, 2007)

5 x #5	platinum $7.10 = $35.50
5 x #7	black ti and plat $8.50 = $42.50
2 x #8	black ti and gold ti $9.90 = $19.80

Sub total = $97.80

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gwilki_
> 
> Maxwell Smart
> 
> In his first post, he says "US shipping only please". We Canucks are out.



Yeah, it used to say 'no overseas orders', which I took to mean that North America was fine...

Shame, really...the only source we have for Sierra pens is William WOodwrite (penblanks.ca), and the base price without quantity discount for a Platinum Sierra is 12.95.  Berea requires minimum 23 dollar shipping, plus 4 dollar processing, plus 75 minimum order...AZSillhouette doesn't ship up here at all...

I really wish I didn't like the Sierra kit - or that there was an easier and cheaper way to get them!


----------



## JimBobTucson (Nov 12, 2007)

I am in for:

#1. Gold - $4.00 x5
#2. Chrome - $4.00 x5
#7. Black Titanium and Platinum - $8.50 x3
#8. Black Titanium and Gold Titanium - $9.90 x3

Sending PM now


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 12, 2007)

Grant and Andrew,
I agree that our neighbors up north get short changed on shipping and I think it is silly that business will not ship to you.  The way things are going your dollar will soon be better than ours.  But let me explain something from a mail order business owner's point of view.  Every time we ship to out of our country we have to fill out form 2976.  On average it takes me an extra 15 minutes to ship a Canadian package and I have all the information and software at my finger tips.  I have to change the label format and the printer and then I have to fill out that stupid form.  So now I have to enter the address twice and I have to know the country of origin for every item I send.  This is all so your country can charge duties for items that you bring into your country.  They also want to charge GST and PST not to mention a fee for processing the duties and taxes.  So the $4.00 from Berea is not bad but the fact that they charge flat rate and do not give you an option of the first class internation is not good.  Heck a 2# package can ship for $8.26.  If I was retired and had some time on my hands I would offer to ship packages up north.  This might be a good opertunity for someone here in the states.  You could work as a sales agent for our International friends.  Anyway just a thought and sorry to steal the thread.  Maybe someone will help the guys out.

Mike


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 12, 2007)

No big deal - we still have a source up here, it's just a bit expensive!  I'll probably end up ordering more CSUSA kits, as I can get a Jr. Gent for about the price of a titanium Sierra from Penblanks.ca


----------



## NMDoug (Nov 12, 2007)

I would like the following:

QTY

5   #1. Gold - $4.00
10   #2. Chrome - $4.00
3   #5. Platinum - $7.10

I will pm you my email address.

Thanks
Doug


----------



## brokenbit (Nov 12, 2007)

Geo. I wood be in for 20

5 #1  @4.00
5 #2  @4.00
5 #3  @6.30
5 #4  #6.45

Let me no total cost
Bernie


----------



## ahoiberg (Nov 12, 2007)

george,

i'll go in for

#1 - 3
#2 - 3

i'll shoot ya a PM.

thanks.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 12, 2007)

10 Gold #1 please.  PM sent


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brokenbit_
> 
> Geo. I wood be in for 20
> Let me no total cost



Bernie, you can't have them for no total cost -- you have to pay for them [}]

BTW, Where'd you get that gorgeous Texas Ebony [8D]


----------



## ElMostro (Nov 12, 2007)

Here is my order:
10x #1. Gold - $4.00
10x #2. Chrome - $4.00
5x  #6. Titanium Gold - $8.40
5x  #7. Black Titanium and Platinum - $8.50
5x  #8. Black Titanium and Gold Titanium - $9.90


----------



## Paul in OKC (Nov 12, 2007)

I'll do 10 of the chrome.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 12, 2007)

The buy is closed

A little quick counting shows we have over 300 kits.  Looks like a lot of interest so if anyone else chimes in perhaps they can do another buy.

I'll get things tallied up.


----------



## tseger (Nov 12, 2007)

I'd like to order
Kit#2- QTY 5
Kit#6- QTY 1
Thanks, Tim


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, that was fun, we totalled 324 kits and a bit over $2,100.  One reason I don't like orders of this size is the possibilities of back orders, which just screw everything up, especially if some folks go ahead and pay.  I was assured that they had us covered, we'll see.

That is why I don't want people paying upfront.  I trust everyone and the way I like to do these buys is to have the order come in so I can sift through it, divy all the kits out THEN send everyone an email so they can send a Paypal.

One mistake I made was to make postal insurance optional.  With this many participants, I'd probably stand a good chance of getting some wires crossed so I think it would be better if everyone just pays it.  It's not but a few dollars and if anyone wants to back out of the order because of the change, that's fine, just let me know.

So..... now we just sit back and wait.  

.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maxwell_smart007_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is... Do a group buy yourself!  Don't just sit back and hollar foul everytime someone does a group buy and doesn't want to spend the extra time in line at the post office.

It's no secret that most of us do group buys because it saves us a little money.  But often those savings don't look so great when you find yourself spending several hours sorting kits, boxing them up and taking them to the post office, in this case, 21 boxes.

I checked Berea's site and here is what they say about orders to Canada:

CANADA: MINIMUM ORDER $75.00.

PACKAGES WILL BE SENT BY EXPRESS MAIL INTERNATIONAL INSURED. (MINIMUM CHARGE FOR EMI IS $23.00 APPROX.). ACTUAL SHIPPING PLUS INSURANCE PLUS THE $4.00 FLAT RATE CHARGE WILL BE BILLED AT TIME OF SHIPMENT.  

$75 min order..... Big deal, I just spent $2,100, any group buy is going to exceed $75.

As far as the postage... spread it out amongst the participants so it won't be such a bite.

Give it a try, start a thread for a group buy for Canadian turners, then you too can enjoy the same discounted prices we do south of the border.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 12, 2007)

> There is... Do a group buy yourself!  Don't just sit back and hollar foul everytime someone does a group buy and doesn't want to spend the extra time in line at the post office.



Sorry, I didn't mean for you to take it personally...I was thinking more along the lines that there's only one Canadian place to buy these kits - shame there aren't more, so there'd be more chance of cheaper prices!  I'd love to be able to host a group buy myself, but being newly graduated from university, money is one thing that I have to be very, very careful about!   



> $75 min order..... Big deal, I just spent $2,100, any group buy is going to exceed $75.
> 
> As far as the postage... spread it out amongst the participants so it won't be such a bite.
> 
> Give it a try, start a thread for a group buy for Canadian turners, then you too can enjoy the same discounted prices we do south of the border.



Someday, perhaps.  Right now, $75 is a heck of a lot of money, especially before shipping.  Before shipping, 40 or 50 is about my limit until the end of the year...seriously, student loans, rent, etc...it all adds up.

So again, sorry you're upset, and I do respect your right to free time - there's no reason why you should have to stand in line for me...I was just thinking out loud...


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maxwell_smart007_
> 
> 
> So again, sorry you're upset, and I do respect your right to free time - there's no reason why you should have to stand in line for me...I was just thinking out loud...


I'm not upset, I was just telling you how it is.  Again, to me the logical thing would be for a group of Canuks to get together and get some group buys together but I can't recall ever seeing one.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 18, 2007)

Order Update

See first post for latest details

George


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 24, 2007)

George,
I received my kits today; thanks.
Thanks for managing this GB.
Gary


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Nov 24, 2007)

Got mine today too .  Thanks for doing this George.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 24, 2007)

Got mine today in good order.  Thanks George for a well executed group buy and just in time for me.


----------



## rhahnfl (Nov 24, 2007)

Got mine too. Thank you again for doing the buy.


----------



## joseph10s (Nov 24, 2007)

Received mine as well. Thanks George!


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow... Everyone is receiving them in the exact order I handed them to the postal clerk!


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 24, 2007)

Mine came as well today!!Thanks, George, for doing this one. Now I wait for someone doing a CSUSA buy on Retros....


----------



## airrat (Nov 24, 2007)

Got mine thanks George.


----------

